# ban from #furaffinity, most recent ban from here, etc.



## nrr (Jul 26, 2009)

You know, I'm still curious, so I'm continuing to press the issue.  I know that I was given the reason earlier -- after posting here on the FAF and getting no response over private messages from Pinkuh on IRC -- that I was banned from #furaffinity for trolling.  Nevertheless, I still invite anyone to cite some examples where I was honestly being corrosive past telling someone to take a long walk off a short pier for violating some notion of common sense or common decency.

Now, here's the deal this time around: banning me and/or deleting/locking/etc. this thread means I will start to hound yak pretty hard to withdraw his support from FA and focus his efforts on something most likely a lot more interesting.

It isn't fair to him, when he is himself remarkably accountable, to donate his time and energy doing an exemplary job keeping FA afloat when the rest of the site's management see fit to silence folks forcibly all because a few denizens find it fitting to push certain issues about the management's performance.


----------



## Pi (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh, hey, I'm unbanned.

I wasn't ever banned for a reason. Keeping up those special pinkuh rules, or is taking issue with how you people completely fail to run any of FA's various manifestations properly now a bannable offense?


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 27, 2009)

Lol this reminds me of when I was banned for weeks for finding a ban funny, then perma-banned for finding the several weeks ban even funnier.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 27, 2009)

I missed you guys


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey.  ILUall


----------



## Kattywampus (Jul 27, 2009)

But...nrr? Banned?  How could this be?  He's a nice computer geek dude that said he'd do my math homework.  I'm outraged!  *cries*


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 27, 2009)

ILU Nocturne!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 27, 2009)

nrr said:


> You know, I'm still curious, so I'm continuing to press the issue. I know that I was given the reason earlier -- after posting here on the FAF and getting no response over private messages from Pinkuh on IRC -- that I was banned from #furaffinity for trolling. Nevertheless, I still invite anyone to cite some examples where I was honestly being corrosive past telling someone to take a long walk off a short pier for violating some notion of common sense or common decency.
> 
> Now, here's the deal this time around: banning me and/or deleting/locking/etc. this thread means I will start to hound yak pretty hard to withdraw his support from FA and focus his efforts on something most likely a lot more interesting.
> 
> It isn't fair to him, when he is himself remarkably accountable, to donate his time and energy doing an exemplary job keeping FA afloat when the rest of the site's management see fit to silence folks forcibly all because a few denizens find it fitting to push certain issues about the management's performance.


 
I know why you were banned: THOUGHTCRIME.

They will find you if you commit it. It is not a matter of if, but of when...


----------



## Geek (Jul 27, 2009)

What's the server of #furaffinity ?


----------



## kayfox (Jul 27, 2009)

irc.furnet.org


----------



## Geek (Jul 27, 2009)

kayfox said:


> irc.furnet.org



There's nobody.

#SoftPaws have 100 people
#Furaffinity have 0


----------



## kayfox (Jul 27, 2009)

Channel          Users   Topic
 #furaffinity     101     [+ntrRSCT] The topic is closed, because it's on the Internet, a network hosting questionable content. |  http://irc.furaffinity.net/ <-- IRC Statistics and Logs | http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2372192/
* End of /LIST


----------



## Pi (Jul 27, 2009)

waiter i would like to send this thread back, it is a little too pink in the userlist


----------



## Takun (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm surprised there are people who don't get along with nrr.  ._.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 27, 2009)

nrr said:


> Now, here's the deal this time around: *banning me and/or deleting/locking/etc. this thread means I will start to hound yak pretty hard to withdraw his support from FA* and focus his efforts on something most likely a lot more interesting.



Seriously, what?
So you're threatening FA to get one of the (devs? mods? what is it?) to do other things, if they ban you again?

That on itself is a reason to ban, or at least close this topic, afaik, as seen in the forum rules:

_By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are <...>, *threatening*, or otherwise violative of any laws._

Also:
_
The owners of Fur Affinity Forums reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason._

I'm sorry, I do not know you, but from the post you made, I think there'd be enough reason for a re-ban...

$0,02


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 27, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> _By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are <...>, *threatening*, or otherwise violative of any laws._



In the example above, threatening is deemed to be something hostile, and malevolent.  Violence, harassment, hate etc.  Lobbying a cadre of friends to withdraw support from a forum is hardly the type of threatening that rule was designed to prevent.  



> Also:
> _
> The owners of Fur Affinity Forums reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason._



And while that's true, FA/FAF also has a duty to ensure that the rules are enforced equitably, dispassionately and in a timely matter.  That said, the membership must realize that FA/FAF is a volunteer organization.   We don't keep regular hours, we admin/mod when we can, attempting to maintain some form of work/life/fandom balance.  Mistakes will be made (which may or may not be the case here) and that's unfortunate.  As long as issues are recognized, acknowledged, and the feedback captured and used as part of a continuous improvement process, its acceptable.

For example: Based on user feedback, the admin team has recently put in place additional mods, supermods and irc channel-ops to provide better coverage.  The team does react to feedback and is also acting proactively.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## nrr (Jul 27, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> Seriously, what?
> So you're threatening FA to get one of the (devs? mods? what is it?) to do other things, if they ban you again?


It isn't really threatening, no.  It's more along the lines of a squeeze in the right place to keep the status quo in check; in fact, it's more akin to a negotiation tactic.

Oh, crap, I just gave away absolutely everything.



			
				CerbrusNL said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I do not know you, but from the post you made, I think there'd be enough reason for a re-ban...


The odd part is that the people who do know me actually appreciate my contributions to some of the discussions I take part in here on the FAF even if I do admittedly bend the rules a lot of the time.  My role here isn't to create strife among people for silly reasons even if a lot of what I do does end up coming out that way.

I'm not asking for special treatment, and I'm not exactly asking to stay unbanned from the FAF for the long-term.  For the short-term, yes.  My ultimate goal is to bring in some sense of accountability for the community at large and to step in and draw the proverbial line on the behavior of FA's upper tier of management regarding community relations.

(Before anyone starts piping up about FA being a private-run service and the usual accompanying nine yards, consider this question: Can you name another site for furry artwork, suggestive or otherwise, that is as ubiquitous as FA and fulfills the very same functions as FA?)

Even still, I'm growing somewhat impatient with the whole mess, and the fact that Pinkuh is taking my actions here to be a publicity stunt for Artspots and to make FA look bad really kind of angers me.  But that's fine.


----------



## Aden (Jul 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm surprised there are people who don't get along with nrr.  ._.



Never underestimate the dumb, young Takun. :B


----------



## Corto (Jul 27, 2009)

Please keep in mind as you read this that I'm one of the lowest level mods and that nothing I do or say represents Furaffinity in any way. Also, I've never even been to the IRC so I don't even know what this whole thing is about. With that out of the way, my lil' comment: 


nrr said:


> It's more along the lines of a squeeze in the right place to keep the status quo in check; in fact, it's more akin to a negotiation tactic.


This negotiation tactic (the one where you go "if you don't do X thing I'm asking for I'll do Y thing to hurt you or affect you negatively") is usually called a threat.


----------



## Cero (Jul 27, 2009)

Corto said:


> Please keep in mind as you read this that I'm one of the lowest level mods and that nothing I do or say represents Furaffinity in any way. Also, I've never even been to the IRC so I don't even know what this whole thing is about. With that out of the way, my lil' comment:
> 
> This negotiation tactic (the one where you go "if you don't do X thing I'm asking for I'll do Y thing to hurt you or affect you negatively") is usually called a threat.


It's been mentioned in this thread already, it's not the threatening that the rule was made up to keep away. The threats that rule was likely made to stop are the "You're going to die tonight" kind of threats.


----------



## nrr (Jul 27, 2009)

Corto said:


> This negotiation tactic (the one where you go "if you don't do X thing I'm asking for I'll do Y thing to hurt you or affect you negatively") is usually called a threat.


It isn't in the same sense as can be interpreted from the rules governing the FAF as Irreverent has already established.

It's a threat in some sense, sure, but I'm limiting myself to definitions that apply here.


----------



## Corto (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, sorry for the misunderstanding. I was talking about the term "threat" in general, not to site/forum/chat specific rules.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 27, 2009)

nrr, you know there is a better way to say all this right? You are a lot smarter than this. Come on man. Use that brain.


----------



## Carenath (Jul 27, 2009)

I should also point out that there are two sides to this story, and one would be wise to hear out both halves before jumping to a conclusion for or against either party involved.


----------



## Cero (Jul 27, 2009)

Knowing nrr I think I'm pretty safe in assuming he's the one who's been wronged. But what do I know? I like to trust.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 27, 2009)

Cero said:


> Knowing nrr I think I'm pretty safe in assuming he's the one who's been wronged. But what do I know? I like to trust.



I guess I'll say something other than 

I generally don't have any problems with nrr, or even Pi for that matter. Pi hasn't really gotten on my nerves or rubbed me the wrong way personally. There was a matter where they were ganging up on Sanny on the main site at one time which was a bit sad because I know Sanny has difficulties because English isn't his first language as he's over in Sweden and on top of that dyslexic. So having to deal with the language barrier along with a learning disorder it can be hard to communicate. There's also the fact American assumptions are often made on consumer goods...but I digress since most won't understand the incident I am referring to.

However, they do like to push it quite a bit with the staff to the point of overdoing it for "Lulz" can't say it's for the betterment of the site when you're laughing about it. Granted, back when things were a lot worse with FA that is actually the only way you could deal with the train wreck.

The problem is a "pack" behavior one too, which is actually the problem a lot have caused without seeing why it's a problem. Once someone sees an injured "animal" they themselves act a bit like nature dictates and joins in for the kill. 

I don't hate nrr, and I don't hate Pinkuh, get to know her she's a lot less worse than people make her out to be, just the fact she's in the position of power...well that's always going to be a "negative". She actually is very receptive to receiving advice as long as you don't act like a abusive monkey with a 20 foot penis wrapped around your ankle. I do know both don't get along. However, besides that most of the time they can sit on the channel and not bother the other, but when someone goes in playing to pack behavior...problems happen. This is especially true because Pi is quite the aggressor.  

So no, nrr wasn't completely innocent. We do appreciate his contributions when he has made them, but at the same time...the OP regarding yak...come on man even you know better than that. Don't pull yak into petty games. The reason you get my respect is you tend *not* to do the petty games. You often point out when others do it... you know  So I think you went the wrong way here. 

Yeah, I think you are being a bit petty here. That doesn't mean I don't consider you a friend though, but you know I tend to be upfront and I'm sure you know already even when there are problems...we resolve it maturely so if you want to hit me up later in private I'm 

I can understand not being satisfied with the reason for the ban, but I was just kind of disappointed you went the way you did, especially regarding yak. I'm not yak though and I'm sure he can speak for himself. I don't have any opinion on what he should say or how he should react to this. I just know if you tried doing the same to me I wouldn't appreciate it. You know not .


----------



## nrr (Jul 28, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> I guess I'll say something other than


Doog, I was wondering if you were just going to leave it at that.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> There was a matter where they were ganging up on Sanny on the main site at one time which was a bit sad because I know Sanny has difficulties because English isn't his first language as he's over in Sweden and on top of that dyslexic.


I don't remember Sanny.  When was this?  Or, better yet, what were the circumstances?



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> However, they do like to push it quite a bit with the staff to the point of overdoing it for "Lulz" can't say it's for the betterment of the site when you're laughing about it. Granted, back when things were a lot worse with FA that is actually the only way you could deal with the train wreck.


Yeah, back in 2005-2006, all one could do was get drunk and heckle the folks responsible for running things.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> The problem is a "pack" behavior one too, which is actually the problem a lot have caused without seeing why it's a problem. Once someone sees an injured "animal" they themselves act a bit like nature dictates and joins in for the kill.


This happens not just with me and Pi and the other #hackfurs guys -- of which yak is also a member, but hey -- but also with the Black Hole kids and a couple of FA's larger detractors.

The pack behavior also isn't intentional most of the time.  Mostly, we forward links to each other, and at that point, it's up to whomever to do whatever.  In the case of some of the perceived trolling effort against some folks, it has to do with technology problems or perhaps real life things involving common sense.  We're all not fans of seeing coddling or misinformation spread here, so we tend to speak out when we see such things occurring.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I don't hate nrr, and I don't hate Pinkuh


I don't hate Pinkuh either, but some of her behavior frustrates me.  I'd be far more cooperative if there were some two-way channel of communication open here, but like I've stated earlier, I got nothing when I tried going through the usual chain of command for this sort of thing.

That said, I do actually feel that this latest ban was 100% unjustified, but I can't seem to get any sort of information from _anyone_ about _anything_.  That's what really frustrates me here.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> She actually is very receptive to receiving advice as long as you don't act like a abusive monkey with a 20 foot penis wrapped around your ankle.


Noted, but at the same time, she's been drawing conclusions based on one of either outright misinformation or misinterpretation of things that I say to other members of the moderator staff or an inability to draw sane logical conclusions.  Xaerun inquired via private message here on the FAF while this was happening, and I explained some things to him that invariably got back to everyone else.  I imagine that's what sparked Pinkuh's one quote from somewhere on IRC involving my actions being a publicity stunt for Artspots.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I do know both don't get along. However, besides that most of the time they can sit on the channel and not bother the other, but when someone goes in playing to pack behavior...problems happen. *This is especially true because Pi is quite the aggressor.*


Carenath has told me several times that Pi is a bad influence on me, and while I tend to agree in some aspects, I feel that Pi's more academic influences on me tend to outweigh everything else, so the relationship ends up having a net benefit as a result.

But, yes, I won't deny that I've poked at some folks because he's linked to an FAF thread or similar, but I also tend to bring up different points in the process as well.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> So no, nrr wasn't completely innocent.


I'm most definitely not completely innocent here, and I probably never will be.  I've admitted to my bending of the rules somewhere else in this thread already, and I'm not going to deny that I've poked at someone -- with a bit of a logical flair, mind -- for a small smile.  There are a couple of users on the FAF who come to mind almost instantly, one of whom often ends up losing battles of wits with other FAF members.

Nevertheless, to the best of my knowledge, a majority of my communication in #furaffinity for the last three or so months has quite literally been "oh" and "ok" with the occasional chime in when deadjackal has something to say about real life.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> We do appreciate his contributions when he has made them, but at the same time...the OP regarding yak...come on man even you know better than that.


I can't really tell if he's fine or not with it, but I'll invite him to speak up when he sees fit to.  He's discussed a couple of things relevant to this in #hackfurs with us already that were kind of mixed, but he's not managed to slap me upside the head yet, so we'll see. 



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Don't pull yak into petty games. The reason you get my respect is you tend *not* to do the petty games. You often point out when others do it... you know  So I think you went the wrong way here.


It isn't entirely unwarranted though.  I mean, I have a lot of compassion for him as an individual, and I'd like to see him at least go off to work on saner projects (at least, interpersonally) in his spare time.  See also my remarks prior.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think you are being a bit petty here. That doesn't mean I don't consider you a friend though, but you know I tend to be upfront and I'm sure you know already even when there are problems...we resolve it maturely so if you want to hit me up later in private I'm


No, I'm definitely being petty.   That's kinda the point here, but like I said, I'm going to let some of this boil over for a short while until I think of the next step.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 28, 2009)

There was an incident where Sanny had some computer problems you weren't too particularly involved as a recall but Eevee and Pi kept taking their turns at Sanny on his journal.

Well both of you are jumping to conclusions due to your past rifts, you're assuming the ban was unwarranted, and she's assuming things of you. "Ass.u.n.me" To me, looking at the whole thing, you're both upset (not hissy fit child upset...running along the floor kind) but yeah...both of you are kinda acting well...stupid.

I don't think the bans were meant to be permanent either, but just a timeout.

I'm gonna take yak out of the equation and just let's for the sake of argument say you've used my name in the OP. I honestly would feel insulted. Your intent may be well meaning but holy shit man, don't you think people can't walk and chew gum at the same time? If I can contribute my time here, it doesn't mean I can't contribute part of that time elsewhere. Why the hell should I quit unless of my own volition and understanding my own limits? Why would I need you to hound me? I'd quit when I feel like I can't contribute anymore to help, not for you decide because of some cool new project or whatnot. Even then, I'd probably still divide my time how I see fit.

I'm doing it already, what information I can learn from one site I share with the other. There is NO perfect system. As times change, so do I, I'm not worried about it, it's the nature of things. I can hissyfit quit, or just slowly fade into obscurity (I prefer the latter...I see no point in the former). I move on, no big deal. That's why some of the behavior that still persists with members today esp. "pack behavior" is kind of old and tiring. I honestly do have better things to do beyond the internet curtain. 

There's a better way of caustics...this one is pretty neat.. http://www.dualheights.se/caustics/


----------



## nrr (Jul 28, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well both of you are jumping to conclusions due to your past rifts, you're assuming the ban was unwarranted, and she's assuming things of you. "Ass.u.n.me" To me, looking at the whole thing, you're both upset (not hissy fit child upset...running along the floor kind) but yeah...both of you are kinda acting well...stupid.


I'm concluding with evidence that I have handy that the ban was unwarranted.  I'm not assuming this; I acknowledge that I could very well have overstepped bounds and completely forgotten about it.  I would nevertheless like to see some sort of other evidence as well, and while I did ask for it, my request got the thread locked to my dismay.  I persisted by opening another thread, earned a week-long ban, and I'm still pushing the issue.  Nothing is being resolved here, and all I'm looking for is documentation.

I'd be more than happy to accept that the ban is warranted if documentation (not even just evidence, but a cleaner execution complete with, e.g., "Hi, you were banned from #furaffinity for causing general mischief not in compliance with channel rules.  Your ban will be lifted sometime on the evening of 2009-07-29.") were produced.  How much simpler and more straightforward can I make that?



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I don't think the bans were meant to be permanent either, but just a timeout.


This point nonwithstanding, some other explanation would have been really nice instead of waking up seemingly randomly one day to find myself banned from the IRC channel.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Your intent may be well meaning but holy shit man, don't you think people can't walk and chew gum at the same time? If I can contribute my time here, it doesn't mean I can't contribute part of that time elsewhere.


My intent was to show that I'd rather see him work on projects more fitting to his interests personally than see him be part of a machine of misdirection and misinformation.  It's more with the intention of looking out for his reputation and, really, his morale.  I'll let him speak for himself to elaborate more on this.

For what it's worth, the situation is very similar to the one Crypto found himself in when he was in some capacity of authority with respect to the Ferrox project.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I'm doing it already, what information I can learn from one site I share with the other. There is NO perfect system. As times change, so do I, I'm not worried about it, it's the nature of things. I can hissyfit quit, or just slowly fade into obscurity (I prefer the latter...I see no point in the former). I move on, no big deal. That's why some of the behavior that still persists with members today esp. "pack behavior" is kind of old and tiring. I honestly do have better things to do beyond the internet curtain.


... and this is why I like you as part of the moderation staff here, but my issue is still with the way some of the things are executed.  I'm not being emotionally-driven here past being curious.

Like I said in one of my now-deleted prior threads, I have no idea what I did that didn't jive with the channel rules, and after making attempts to inquire as to why, I was ignored.  I sought to move up the chain of command in the only way I know how with this site.  After not being satisfied with the simple answer of "trolling," given that my behavior to the best of my knowledge was mostly "oh" and "ok," I opted to open another thread to continue the inquiry.

Hi, I'd like to figure out what I did wrong so that I can prevent doing it in the future.


----------



## Pi (Jul 28, 2009)

Piping up again to note that just because FA is a privately-run website doesn't mean that Dragoneer/Pinkuh/Etc have to act like dicks because of it. Sure, Krogers is a privately-run store, but the security guards don't shoot you for asking to talk to the manager.

Also I like how everyone assumes that I'm somehow a ringleader in this charade. No. nrr said it better than I:


			
				nrr said:
			
		

> Mostly, we forward links to each other, and at that point, it's up to whomever to do whatever. In the case of some of the perceived trolling effort against some folks, it has to do with technology problems or perhaps real life things involving common sense. We're all not fans of seeing coddling or misinformation spread here, so we tend to speak out when we see such things occurring.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 28, 2009)

Pi said:


> Also I like how everyone assumes that I'm somehow a ringleader in this charade. No. nrr said it better than I:



Uhh no, actually no one or at least not many on staff think you're a ringleader at all. When I say aggressor I'm referring to the way you go about starting things, so yeah when things get "interesting" because you guys are passing links the pack behavior occurs. Just because you're more of a "pitbull" doesn't = leader. It's not always the "alpha" that finds the meat to chew on. However, it won't be surprising if the rest of the pack follows.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Jul 28, 2009)

So derailings and arguments about who has the moral high ground in this aside, I'm suddenly wondering why Pinkuh hasn't issued an official statement in the thread yet.

I mean she was all up ons the userlist earlier, is she just waiting for a go-ahead from other admins?


----------



## Geek (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't understand this debate. I mean the server channel (irc.furnet.org #furaffinity) is DEAD! Just get over with and join another channel like #furpaws.


----------



## yak (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, this thread turned from a simple IRC ban to gay in a record breaking time. Brace for incoming heartfelt outpourings of the heart from the people involved; it's headed there really fast.



			
				Alternative interpretation guy said:
			
		

> Little Timmy forgot to turn off the valve on his potty mouth got pushed by Billy for saying nasty things to Sally during the garden walk, and bruised himself falling down. But nobody really knows anything about this except Timmy and Billy, because Sally ran off crying.
> Now Timmy is mustering up enough courage to go and tell Billy that if he he pushes him one more time he's going to go get his dad to beat up Billy's dad and take Billy's pet hamster. And give it a much better home, of course.



I feel kind of dumbfounded. Not offendedly dumbfounded, just, well, amusingly dumbstruck.
People talking about me here like I'm some sort of a semi-sentient pet cat that can be bribed into switching owners by offering him more tuna and petting or something; and using me as an object of value in some kindergarten power play. 

Needless to say I find this silly?
Surely the thread does contain some valid points about accountability, but using an artificially suspended, made from elevating a casual incident to sky high level platform to base it off wasn't the brightest idea, I think.

* Threat is baseless, as, you know, I like to think for myself; on top of that my ignore-fu is particularly well developed.
* Demands are egoistic. "Don't ban me or I'll cause you trouble"

And yet somehow it's all twisted into believing that the goal of this thread is to push the administration into a higher level state of Zen on the subject of accountability. 
Perhaps that is indeed so, and perhaps no lulz farming involved. In that case all I have to say that the thread had a particularly lousy start; but thanks to the cunning tongue skill developed from years of speaking to idiots online brought it back on it's originally indented path.

And on that note, I go back to my usual state of not caring. I've got more important things to be tackling right now.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 28, 2009)

Awwww shit, Nrr's gonna need a plan B now.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Jul 28, 2009)

I actually don't see why he'd need to threaten in the first place.

Now maybe I'm being horribly idealistic and wide-eyed-naive here but I would trust even Pinkuh(of whom I have heard stories I won't even touch on) to give a public statement of why things happened at what time and back it up.

It's the duty of the administrators to, well, administrate the site. I myself consider "telling someone exactly why they got in trouble" to be part of this duty. In the past when I was banned from #furaffinity like once for.. Hell, I forgot what it was, but I got a concise answer when I did ask why.

However, from what I know of nrr, he's a very level-headed guy. He isn't prone to idiotically shitting up any old thread he feels like like the poster above me or half of the retards on the first page. If he felt an ultimatum was needed to get the answer he wanted, perhaps it was.

So why haven't we heard anything in the thread?


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd imagine when people make threats such as the one here, there's not really much of a reason to talk.   I know if someone made a threat to pull away a staff member of mine, I'd have to have a talk with that staff member, and then the person making the threat would be gone.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 28, 2009)

This is the part where tons of furries come running in to throw in their .02 now that the Evil Nrr appears defeated.

It's ironic considering Arshes' post about pack behavior being a problem.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 28, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> This is the part where tons of furries come running in to throw in their .02 now that the Evil Nrr appears defeated.
> 
> It's ironic considering Arshes' post about pack behavior being a problem.



*laughs*

No.. if I were doing that, I'd be in here the moment he made the threat involving Yak.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 28, 2009)

Gonna lock the thread, not because of nrr or Pi for that matter...just the other people too bored to go elsewhere. I know nrr and others can actually talk. Just need to get rid of people flinging monkey poo in the thread. Meaning that it's really a matter between nrr, and Pinkuh, not nrr, Pinkuh and the internet circus-peanut gallery. I know those two can talk and I know nrr, myself and yak can talk about it too.


----------

